# I got let go



## rhan101277 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well after 10 days of field ride a longs, the company decides that I can't be cleared to work independently.  I was placed with someone for 5 days who didn't want a ride a long and he wrote some things that were not true.  My other preceptors had no complains about my patient care or anything.  On to the next chapter.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a bummer. What were the issues with the guy who did not want a ride along?


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 16, 2010)

He just gave inaccurate reports on my performance, saying things like I got tunnel vision on my treatments and that I didn't look at the total picture, it was a tough blow.  I know I can do this and several preceptors said I did great.  I think when it comes down to it, this place was just a buddy/buddy system and I didn't know anyone.  I hate to say that but that is what I think.

They believe in charging someone for a $600 dollar ambulance ride, and its just that a "ride".  They only want you treating for a chief complaint, like a seizure patient with asthma.  Why treat the breathing problem if it wasn't the patients concern.

Frustrating.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> He just gave inaccurate reports on my performance, it was a tough blow.  I know I can do this and several preceptors said I did great.  I think when it comes down to it, this place was just a buddy/buddy system and I didn't know anyone.  I hate to say that but that is what I think.



Even though it sounds like you not staying there might be a good thing, but is there any way you can challenge what that medic said about your performance?


----------



## 46Young (Oct 16, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> He just gave inaccurate reports on my performance, saying things like I got tunnel vision on my treatments and that I didn't look at the total picture, it was a tough blow.  I know I can do this and several preceptors said I did great.  I think when it comes down to it, this place was just a buddy/buddy system and I didn't know anyone.  I hate to say that but that is what I think.
> 
> They believe in charging someone for a $600 dollar ambulance ride, and its just that a "ride".  They only want you treating for a chief complaint, like a seizure patient with asthma.  Why treat the breathing problem if it wasn't the patients concern.
> 
> Frustrating.....



That doesn't sound like a desireable place to work. My old 911 Third Service employer was like that; their optimal pt care plan was rushing the pt to the bus, moving towards the hospital that instant, and getting maybe a few of the things done in transit. I believe that this was to compensate for lack of staffing and depoyment. Really, any place that places you available and mandates you to respond the instant you give an "at hospital" disposition, with the pt still on the cot, has some serious deployment issues.

Anyway, you have the magic NR-P card, right? In some regions the medic oversupply is oversaturated, and in others you'll be hired in a month, give or take. If you can relocate for a better opportunity, then go ahead and do it. Write off those miserable you-know-whats at that job, and go somewhere else where you can be happier, and more gainfully employed than them. That's the best revenge.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  Planning on calling AMR Monday, I have friends from school there so I should be ok I hope.  It really is not saturated over here, I already have a part-time job but it won't pay the bills.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 16, 2010)

Some big companies offer a signing bonus, or relocation assistance for areas with poor staffing. I know for a while AMR was offering an $8000 bonus if you signed a 2 year contract to work in the Gulf.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 16, 2010)

I know Acadian is offering a $5k bonus for ground medics right now...


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I know Acadian is offering a $5k bonus for ground medics right now...



Thanks I applied for some, anyone else have any good recommendations?  I can move anywhere.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 17, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> Thanks I applied for some, anyone else have any good recommendations?  I can move anywhere.



IF you don't mind living in a very very rural area, the municipal third service I just got on with is looking for medics in the worst way. West TX


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 17, 2010)

Be prepared to answer questions like:

Why did your last service let you go?
What did you learn from the experience?
What do you think you'll do differently next time?


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 17, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Be prepared to answer questions like:
> 
> Why did your last service let you go?
> What did you learn from the experience?
> What do you think you'll do differently next time?



I am not going to include them, I was there about a month.  I will just say that this is my first medic job.  My previous job experience deals in telecommunications so this is a new career for me.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 17, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I am not going to include them, I was there about a month.  I will just say that this is my first medic job.  My previous job experience deals in telecommunications so this is a new career for me.


At my non EMS job we had a person drop off a resume and that person did not include a company that hired that person but fired the person.  We knew that the person worked there and since the person did not include the job they were fired from we disregarded their resume and threw it out in the trash.  So be careful.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 17, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> At my non EMS job we had a person drop off a resume and that person did not include a company that hired that person but fired the person.  We knew that the person worked there and since the person did not include the job they were fired from we disregarded their resume and threw it out in the trash.  So be careful.



Thanks for the tip, this job is out of state.


----------



## alphatrauma (Oct 20, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> Thanks I applied for some, anyone else have any good recommendations?  I can move anywhere.



Unfortunately, I do not know of any companies in my area offering relocation assistance/bonuses... but they ARE hiring Medics!

*Richmond Ambulance Authority*

*(804) 254-1124*

*Medical* *Transport* *llc*

*1-800-322-3451*

*Eagle Medical Transports*

*(757) 283-6786*

*First* *Med* *Inc* 

*866.343.7153*


I must say that I don't know ANY (competent/motivated) Medics in my area that can't find a job right now... regardless of experience


----------



## anestheticmedic (Nov 23, 2010)

Original poster, almost 2 years ago the same thing happened to me. The emt evaluating me got me fired and I did a good job.  I took it hard.  He was finishing his medic class and thought he was the man. Right at that time I started medic. I always thought about that :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: when I didnt wanna study. I finished first in my class, took the registry last Tuesday  for the first time and passed. Took the practical last Friday and passed every station 1st time. I'm now a medic. He isn't. Use it for motivation.


----------

